# What is YOUR best spider?



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

What's your favourite spider and why! 

Pic's would be cool too.



Off-topic: I'm looking for a VERY pretty arboreal display spider, any idea's?

thinking Avic minatrix/versicolor at the moment.












^What species is that

Any bright pink avic's flying around? (if so how long do they stay pink lol) Not sure if that pic's been edited but its probably the most amazing spid i'v seen. :flrt:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll start by saying my Little versicolor sling is my most fun spider, Mainly because it's such a hassle and loves to disobey me lol. seem's to jump alot too.:no1:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont really have one overall favourite, but I do love this guy (Megaphobema robustum)


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesomeee pic love it!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks - he's not the friendliest of creatures, I've just got him a girlfriend as well!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with Lisa, I dont have a best spider because I like them all for different reasons. But my BEST DISPLAY spider is my Concepicon


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

has to be my Avic pink toes as she's a bigger than the slings and is quite comical when she grooms.
out of the slings it has to be the Brazilian black as its always on the mooch for food and never refuses it! lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

The versi is my best for display so far, tube web up against the side of the tub.

Minatrix seems to sulk around the bark a lot doing bugger all.

Irminia, pretty but it hides a lot... good webber though.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure which is my best T . I like my Poecilotheria's and my Psalmopoeus's as well as my new Plesiophrictus sp. India a lot but these guys are always near the top of my list .
Acanthoscurria geniculata / Brazilian White Knee 
Rampage









and Drut


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

^What species is that

i WANT that:flrt:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Adult female P. smithi:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> ^What species is that
> 
> i WANT that:flrt:


_Avicularia minatrix_, or so I suspect... check the image properties, its called A_minatrix.jpg or something.

I've got a teeny one, they've got slings for sale at TSS atm for £13.

They're quite a small avic, bout a 4" legspan fully grown I think, also the only avic which can actually be kept communally for any length of time without one going on a snack-fest. They're basically the avic that keeps it's baby clothes, minus the little boots.

Google image search A. minatrix for some better pics.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

I've got some better pics of my Minatrix adult female.. shes a stunner prob her or one of my Pokies would be my favourites..

Ah I cant choose I'll just post a few pics of my "Favourites" lol.



Regalis:










Cambridgei:










Minatrix:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

minatrix really are sexy as hell, think ill get one of those (Preferably a bright pink one :flrt lol


----------



## PaperWasp (Jul 29, 2009)

Got to say mine is probably the Aphonopelma Moderatum :2thumb:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I remember why I bought a minatrix again, even if they do tend to just sit in a tube web with their toes on display apparently...


----------



## Eleanor Jones (Aug 3, 2008)

Today my favourite is... this little lady, because she's always out, and always hungry (which is why she's fat)

Ceratogyrus marshalli









And she's always pleased to see me too


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Hedgewitch said:


> I remember why I bought a minatrix again, even if they do tend to just sit in a tube web with their toes on display apparently...


Mines out every night mate  :2thumb:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh really? Excellent!

Mine's still 1cm leg span, can't wait for it to get bigger... I read that you can tell when a moult is due because the legs are pale... bit of a n00b here, but what am I looking for in that case? I assume a darkening of the legs, but I don't know.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

My juvie Macrothele gigas are my favourites at the moment, build loads of webs and feed like a spider possesed by the devil! out of my T's its gotta be my A.genticulata. Proper nice looking spider! always out as well!


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

He eats alot and is quite a handfull


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Mine has to be my Aphonopelma bicoloratum










Chris.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

this is my fav of all time
paul


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> this is my fav of all time
> paul


 
gawjus spider :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

2 of those post's weren't spiders...


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Hedgewitch said:


> 2 of those post's weren't spiders...


Yeah.. very off topic, a gun and a snake :lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

lol should know by now not everyone can stay on topic :2thumb:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

my mack and I love him....more than any of my spids anyway :lol2:
paul


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

:lol2: I never expect on topic here 

Sorry Paul... a 'Mack'?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Hedgewitch said:


> :lol2: I never expect on topic here
> 
> Sorry Paul... a 'Mack'?


Macklotts Python


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> :lol2: I never expect on topic here
> 
> Sorry Paul... a 'Mack'?


 there is a clue .....a small one...in my sig :lol2:


----------



## TheBluestLight (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all I am a total arachnophobe so it was very hard for me to read this thread lol however I am interested in why you all keep spiders... 
What are they like to keep? Are they handleable? Do they bite often? Do they all have venom? If so are they mostly DWA? How long do they live? Do you hate people who kill house spiders? (I must say I find the thin spindly long legged/small bodied spiders that u find in your house scarier than these tarantulas although I would freak if I saw a tarantula on my wall lol) 
As u can tell I am a total spider newbie
Thanks


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hiya 



TheBluestLight said:


> What are they like to keep?
> interesting
> 
> Are they handleable?
> ...


----------



## TheBluestLight (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks 
So whats it like when they bite and if they have venom but not on DWA is it not dangerous to humans then? I find black widows etc much scarier to look at than tarantulas, again I think its the spindly leg thing :S does anyone on here keep them? 
Saw a program about those net casting spiders they look very strange


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

dont have a best i love them all


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmm that is tricky coz i love all of them for different reasons.
I will post pics of GBB when she is moulted but the other most colourful one is this little guy
in daylight








with flash










Attitude wise its the OBT
Sheer sleek scariness its the H.Gigas​


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Would have to be Atrax Robustas , T blondi , H.gigas ......


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

TheBluestLight said:


> Thanks
> So whats it like when they bite and if they have venom but not on DWA is it not dangerous to humans then? I find black widows etc much scarier to look at than tarantulas, again I think its the spindly leg thing :S does anyone on here keep them?
> Saw a program about those net casting spiders they look very strange


never been bitten, I don't really handle mine. T venom is not life threatening and no deaths have been officially documented, but some of the African and Asian tarantulas would make you feel quite ill if they bit you.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

My best spider is my Icius hamatus, mediterranean jumping spider.
Shes my best spider, cause shes my only spider at present


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys r.e. the Macks things (I did look at your sig, but I thought I'd get more from the question )

Well Lisa seems to have your questions covered there, though for the record, those thin legged spiders actually prey on other spiders around the house a lot. Still a lot of folk find them creepy...

Also AWW, that jumping spider is adorable... look at it's little face!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> My best spider is my Icius hamatus, mediterranean jumping spider.
> Shes my best spider, cause shes my only spider at present


I love these little things. They are so cute, they ahve the most adorable little faces :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Eleanor Jones (Aug 3, 2008)

TheBluestLight said:


> Thanks
> So whats it like when they bite and if they have venom but not on DWA is it not dangerous to humans then?


With tarantulas like the mexican red knee, I've heard that it's like a bee sting, but I don't know anyone who's been bitten so I'm not sure. With some others, as has been said, it can make you feel quite ill. The thing is, the venom is there to help the spiders subdue their prey, i.e. insects and other small animals, not people. So, they aren't really dangerous to people. 

What I didn't realise until I started keeping them is that they are complicated enough that different individuals, even of the same species, have really different personalities. That's why I have so many - they are all so interesting!



TheBluestLight said:


> I find black widows etc much scarier to look at than tarantulas


Yeah, those are much more scary than tarantulas...


----------



## TheBluestLight (Jun 10, 2009)

earth-tiger said:


> Yeah, those are much more scary than tarantulas...


Yeah I no lol but not just coz of the venom but just in general coz of the way they look, if a tarantlua had the same venom I would still find a spindly thing scarier lol.
Thanks for the reply 
Do many people have non-tarantuala spiders (ha sorry dont know what the proper word is I feel like such a newbie lol) like that jumping spider?
I am trying to get over my fears here


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

At the moment I only have tarantulas but I'm waiting for a couple of these to come. They are Linothele fallax, a kind of funnelweb spider from south America.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

They're less commonly kept, but yes some people do.

As for non-tarantula spiders, there's the true spiders, the ones that spin sticky prey catching webs etc. thats most spiders.
There's also non tarantula spiders in the same group though, like funnelwebs, some of which are DWA...

I could go into more detail but I think it might be a bit too much all at once


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

you can get all the advice available but there is only one way to know what they are like..... and....you guessed it and you know you want one now:lol2:
best bet is either a pokie...any one....they are all as calm as each other or a baboon.....best bet is an OBT:devil:...only joking with you but just get a T and see how it goes :2thumb:


----------



## TheBluestLight (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG I did not need to see that funnel web picture lol terrifying...
Thanks for all the advice  but definately not getting one I'm just curious as I am always on the snake section and always see this section and wondered why people keep spiders (guess u could say the same about snakes if u werent a fan) but now I understand a bit but I am still too freaked out by them to get one lol


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

TheBluestLight said:


> Hi all I am a total arachnophobe so it was very hard for me to read this thread lol however I am interested in why you all keep spiders...
> What are they like to keep? Are they handleable? Do they bite often? Do they all have venom? If so are they mostly DWA? How long do they live? Do you hate people who kill house spiders? (I must say I find the thin spindly long legged/small bodied spiders that u find in your house scarier than these tarantulas although I would freak if I saw a tarantula on my wall lol)
> As u can tell I am a total spider newbie
> Thanks





TheBluestLight said:


> Thanks
> So whats it like when they bite and if they have venom but not on DWA is it not dangerous to humans then? I find black widows etc much scarier to look at than tarantulas, again I think its the spindly leg thing :S does anyone on here keep them?
> Saw a program about those net casting spiders they look very strange





TheBluestLight said:


> Yeah I no lol but not just coz of the venom but just in general coz of the way they look, if a tarantlua had the same venom I would still find a spindly thing scarier lol.
> Thanks for the reply
> Do many people have non-tarantuala spiders (ha sorry dont know what the proper word is I feel like such a newbie lol) like that jumping spider?
> I am trying to get over my fears here


Start a thread all your own? then you'll get a bigger variation of experience and opinion.




PSYCHOSIS said:


> Would have to be Atrax Robustas , T blondi , H.gigas ......


pics! 

My fave T is probably my smithi at the moment because she's so docile i can just sit and stroke her for hours:flrt:

Though my spidery-love will always be Dave (My A. seemani) as she was one of my originals :no1:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

TheBluestLight said:


> OMG I did not need to see that funnel web picture lol terrifying...
> Thanks for all the advice  but definately not getting one I'm just curious as I am always on the snake section and always see this section and wondered why people keep spiders (guess u could say the same about snakes if u werent a fan) but now I understand a bit but I am still too freaked out by them to get one lol


 I am a snake man first and got into spids to see what what they were like......they are great mate :2thumb:....not the same as snakes but great all the same....lots of fun:devil:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

This beautiful girl, Belle. She is an AF Thrixopelma Pruriens. I luff her :flrt:
And I have finally managed to get her a boyfriend! 










Not a great pic, but she's been a bit shy since she moulted. You can see her colours much better on this pic I took of the leg that I accidentally broke off the moulted skin, amazingly she did not dull down at ALL before she moulted- as you can see!


----------



## Krystal (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow.. You lot have some amazing spiders!! 
My OH has a mexicain red knee and hes pretty amazing. Hes also interested in getting a pink toe. They look so nice :flrt:
Personally i wouldnt be able to hold one as im a little scared of them and i deffo agree that house spiders scare me more than an actual trantula. 
It amazes me how there are so many varied species of spiders.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

thebluestlight said:


> omg i did not need to see that funnel web picture lol terrifying...
> Thanks for all the advice  but definately not getting one i'm just curious as i am always on the snake section and always see this section and wondered why people keep spiders (guess u could say the same about snakes if u werent a fan) but now i understand a bit but i am still too freaked out by them to get one lol


i keep funnel webs i love them ..... : )


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

This is my favourite girl. I've had her from a 1cm sling, she is now a 5 inch juvie and won Best New World Arboreal at this years BTS show 

Avic sp. "Amazonica"


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

she is such a sweetie Elaine


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> she is such a sweetie Elaine


Thanks hun  Wish she had the temperament to match her pretty looks lol. She's a demon for an Avic :2thumb:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Now for a pipecleaner she aint half bad.

My best spids O. sp Koh Samui:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I love that little blighter Roy. It looks very feisty but tiny


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

TEENY said:


> I love that little blighter Roy. It looks very feisty but tiny


Two diff spids, male an female pair, got em off Pete (Poxicator) he is regrettin it now aswell lol, they are the most stunnin spids I own without question, every time I walk past the racks I can't help but see if they are out, if I breed em which I hope to do, can't see myself bein able to sell any :blush:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I have favourite spiders but how do you judge the best?!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Two diff spids, male an female pair, got em off Pete (Poxicator) he is regrettin it now aswell lol, they are the most stunnin spids I own without question, every time I walk past the racks I can't help but see if they are out, if I breed em which I hope to do, can't see myself bein able to sell any :blush:


I didn't notice but i was referring to the first pic, the male ?????
I think it is awesomely sweet. I hope you can breed these as there are loads fo people that would want them no doubt.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Becky said:


> I have favourite spiders but how do you judge the best?!


I am assuming he meant prettiest as he asked for pics which is why i put up my most colourful one lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

TEENY said:


> I didn't notice but i was referring to the first pic, the male ?????
> I think it is awesomely sweet. I hope you can breed these as there are loads fo people that would want them no doubt.


Aye, the boys the first one, bit leggier an his carapace isn't as 'wooly', they aren't too badly behaved but if they do get annoyed they think they are one of their bigger cousins, threat poses an chasin you across the tub :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Becky said:


> I have favourite spiders but how do you judge the best?!


we should have a competition with a poll for best RFUK spider?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Aye, the boys the first one, bit leggier an his carapace isn't as 'wooly', they aren't too badly behaved but if they do get annoyed they think they are one of their bigger cousins, threat poses an chasin you across the tub :lol2:


Hahaha i bet that is so cute lol
I love it when my tiny slings have a stroppy day and try to eat me :flrt:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Oooo i have lots of pretty ones! These are some of my favs

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus male










Poecilotheria subfusca "lowland" female










Avicularia versicolor female - small form (she's cuddling an eggsac at the moment )










Avicularia versicolor female - large form










And many more lol


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Becky you have some really nice spids!! love the top one


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Becky said:


> Oooo i have lots of pretty ones! These are some of my favs
> 
> Pamphobeteus ultramarinus male


Hubba hubba if i was a lady spid i'd tap that :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Hubba hubba if i was a lady spid i'd tap that :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 
rofl ya nuts teeny


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> rofl ya nuts teeny


I have been told so :lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Did have an adult pair of these, but they died :devil:

They make OBT's look like teddy bears :lol2:










selenobrachys philippinus


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Muze said:


> Did have an adult pair of these, but they died :devil:
> 
> They make OBT's look like teddy bears :lol2:
> 
> ...


lol wudnt loose that thing in the dark thats for sure


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Muze said:


> Did have an adult pair of these, but they died :devil:
> 
> They make OBT's look like teddy bears :lol2:
> 
> ...


Wow thats uber sexy :2thumb:


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Would definitely have to be my beautiful sub adult female P. formosa. I absolutely love the pokie stance four forward and four back, look like real spiders if that makes any sense!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

TEENY said:


> Wow thats uber sexy :2thumb:


I gots me another pair coming :2thumb:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Muze said:


> I gots me another pair coming :2thumb:


 
should any airports run out of power, your spids can light the runway's :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

they look as if they should glow in the dark!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

i think they are the brightest spid that ive ever seen. They are nice to keep too always out and about, but very, very aggro, they make OBT's look like little fluffy bunnies :lol2:


----------



## Eleanor Jones (Aug 3, 2008)

I really want one of those orange things now.

My favourite, today: I actually caught her out for once

Singapore blue juvenile female


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

That spider is sexy as.


----------



## Eleanor Jones (Aug 3, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> That spider is sexy as.


Thanks, I know! I could just do with her coming out more than about once every 6 months :devil:

Definitely going to get one of those orange things.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

earth-tiger said:


> I really want one of those orange things now.
> 
> My favourite, today: I actually caught her out for once
> 
> Singapore blue juvenile female


 
damn thats gawjus!!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

meh, the adults are 'gawjus'


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> meh, the adults are 'gawjus'




Fittttt. <3


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

The best spider I own has got to be my B. smithi sling just because he is the most enthusiastic feeder - those bean weevils have no chance.










But my favourite T ever has got to be G. pulchra (Brazillian Black)


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

crab spider


----------

